# OT-A new slotter!



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, Guys!

At 7:10P central time, my daughter Cortney
gave birth to a beautiful baby girl!:thumbsup:

Nadia Renee weighs 6lb 13oz and is 20 in long.
She as all of the right fingers, toes and a head
full of thick dark hair. What amazes me is that
her perfect tiny ears are only as big as my
thumb print.  

Mom and baby are healthy and doing very well!

Cortney has four children now and assures us
that this is the last one. hehehe......
I am just grateful that at 47 years old, I am
young enough to enjoy these beautiful children
for a very long time. Plus, I get to say "Time to
collect your kids and go home!" hehehe

Thanks for the read, pics will be coming soon!:wave:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Congrats Joe, sounds like you have the best of all worlds! 47 is the new 35. 

I remember talking to a customer I called on a good while back who had a LOT of grandkids. He said best parts of every visit were seeing the headlights coming down the driveway when they got there and seeing the tail lights receding when they were on the way home! And if they got spoiled a little bit while they were there, so what?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Joez!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's my unsolicited grand-parenting advice.

When grand-parenting becomes parenting, (and it will)

.... then it's time to fill them full of sugar and liberal ideas and send them home to their parents.

Congrats Joe! They grow up so fast, so savor every moment.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats joeZ


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Congratulations to Mom and all involved Joe! Very good news. 

Tom


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations! I can relate to your sentiments. At 55 I have 9 grand kids from 18 down to 2. I can state from my experience that they are much more fun than their parents and they all love to come over and race on granpa's track. Blessings to you and yours and to all the fun you have ahead of you!


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratz Joez


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulation Joez!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> Congratulation Joez!!!


Ditto 2 U, Daughter & whole family (Clan??? (((Norse))))) ;-)

Bubba....an actual Norse/Viking 1st.name ;-) (minus the 123 of course)
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats grand pa!! Glad everyone is happy and healthy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats Joez!


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats Pop Pop!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Congratulations Joez. I didn't know you were a grandpa already.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations and well wishes to all.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats Joez and family.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats Granpaw! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

congrats dude


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joez this is Cool Man!!

Congratulations... Bill I like your idea hahahahahaha :woohoo:

Bob...Welcome to Sugar land kiddies...zilla


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats Joez.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Where are the pics of the new slotter..? Will be posting mine soon. May be a week at most.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*So I´m not the only grandpa slothead!? *

Hi folks (and especially Joe!),

I´m glad to see that I´m not the only granda in his 40´s here!  Our daughter gave birth to a sweet lil´ girl named Mila already 13 days ago now. 

As both girls are back at our house now it´s a quite lively place once again! 

I had to clear my former home office / slotcave and moved all my hobby stuff over to a new room across the yard over the Easter weekend. Even a bit bigger, as is my new layout (track already set up)...

Not much time for tinkering with cars or track secenery, but the time spent otherwise is really great!

Think I´ll have to dig out that ole CSN&Y song "Teach your children" later...

Best wishes to all parents and grand parents (and those who might be)! :wave:

Greetings from the other side of the puddle,

Claus


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Claus, congrats on the new granddaughter!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulation Joez :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Grampa Claus!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

